# G4003G Transmission Question.



## epanzella (Feb 26, 2014)

While swapping out change gears for a metric thread I noticed that one of the bolts on the side of the transmission was backed out a bit. It was one of the 3 bolts in the flange thru which the input shaft goes into the transmission. When I tightened the bolt, it added so much  drag to the input shaft that I could hardly turn it by hand. Loosen the bolt again and it's smooth as glass. Try as I may I can't get the shaft to turn smoothly with all three bolts tight. I ended up tightening them with the short end of the allen key in my hand to limit torque. Is this flange some sort of preload (doesn't look like it) or should it be tightened town?


----------



## dave2176 (Feb 26, 2014)

can you put a picture of the bolt in question up and I'll look when I get home?

In the manual they only look like gasketed flanges. Maybe the bolt drags a gear because it's too long?


----------



## epanzella (Feb 26, 2014)

In the first picture it's the flange right under the lowest gear in the geartrain. In the second picture the gear and gear arm have been removed. There's 3 bolts, The top left one was backed out a bit. With them as tight as I can make them holding the short end of the allen wrench, I can turn that shaft easily with my fingers. Sock them down and I can barely turn it by hand if I reinstall the gear for more leverage. Without the gear I can't budge it.


----------



## dave2176 (Feb 26, 2014)

On mine the bolts are all tight. Looking at the breakdown there is a gears on the other side a the casting. I wonder if your bolts are too long and hitting it. Manual says they are M6x16. 
Dave


----------



## drs23 (Feb 26, 2014)

epanzella said:


> While swapping out change gears for a metric thread I noticed that one of the bolts on the side of the transmission was backed out a bit. It was one of the 3 bolts in the flange thru which the input shaft goes into the transmission. When I tightened the bolt, it added so much  drag to the input shaft that I could hardly turn it by hand. Loosen the bolt again and it's smooth as glass. Try as I may I can't get the shaft to turn smoothly with all three bolts tight. I ended up tightening them with the short end of the allen key in my hand to limit torque. Is this flange some sort of preload (doesn't look like it) or should it be tightened town?



Ed, like you know I've got the same lathe and all of mine are tight (now). They were a little Lucy when it arrived and discovered when I went over all the fasteners like I was advised to do by the wise ones here. I'm kinda in the same camp as the others that have suggested that perhaps Yuo Ching just picked up the wrong fastener for that particular location. It happens. I found three socket head bolts just rolling around in the bottom of the crate when I was assembling it. One went to the follow rest. Never did find where the others went but it performs flawlessly to this day.

Oh, and I don't want to be "that guy", but where are your wooden handles for that sharp pointy, will hurt you end of you file?:whiteflag:


----------



## epanzella (Feb 26, 2014)

drs23 said:


> Ed, like you know I've got the same lathe and all of mine are tight (now). They were a little Lucy when it arrived and discovered when I went over all the fasteners like I was advised to do by the wise ones here. I'm kinda in the same camp as the others that have suggested that perhaps Yuo Ching just picked up the wrong fastener for that particular location. It happens. I found three socket head bolts just rolling around in the bottom of the crate when I was assembling it. One went to the follow rest. Never did find where the others went but it performs flawlessly to this day.
> 
> Oh, and I don't want to be "that guy", but where are your wooden handles for that sharp pointy, will hurt you end of you file?:whiteflag:


I hear you about the bolts. Dave said the same thing. It's funny, but it's only the last 1/4 turn on the bolt that does it. I'll have to pop them out and see if they're too long. By the way, I'm very proud of that file and just took the wooden handle off for the picture so you could see the whole thing.
Thanks to you & Dave,
Ed P


----------



## dan12 (Mar 19, 2014)

epanzella said:


> I hear you about the bolts. Dave said the same thing. It's funny, but it's only the last 1/4 turn on the bolt that does it. I'll have to pop them out and see if they're too long. By the way, I'm very proud of that file and just took the wooden handle off for the picture so you could see the whole thing.
> Thanks to you & Dave,
> Ed P



did you get a fix on your problem yet?
I'm getting a G4003G soon,reading all I can!
likely order vwithin a week


----------



## epanzella (Mar 19, 2014)

dan12 said:


> did you get a fix on your problem yet?
> I'm getting a G4003G soon,reading all I can!
> likely order vwithin a week


Sort of. I put a washer under the bolt and nothing changed so it wasn't that the bolt was too long. I just ended up leaving that bolt snug but not totally reefed down. I'm guessing that the collar or the housing has a bump or a taper throwing off the alignment slightly. Next time I take it apart I'll put a shim in there but for now it's fine the way it is. I luv this machine, I think you'll like yours.
Ed P


----------



## chip maker (Mar 20, 2014)

Don't know but seems to me you may try calling Grizzly tech support and see if they have had this problem with other machines. They are useualy pretty good with help if you get the right person on the phone. A phone call would take alot less time than trying to figuare out a home made fix. May be that coller is not made correct and they would send a replacement !! Just my thought as I have used there support before with very good outcomes.


----------



## zmotorsports (Mar 20, 2014)

I wonder if the bore is not perpendicular with the mounting surface of the flange and when you tighten that last bolt it preloads the shaft enough to create drag.  Just a thought.

Mike.


----------



## epanzella (Mar 20, 2014)

My main concern in starting this thread was to make sure that collar wasn't used for some sort of preload adjustment for the tranny. You guys are right, either the collar flange is a little off or the bore is a little off. Now that I know it's not an adjustment I'll just refrain from socking down that 3rd bolt the last quarter turn, at least for now. If I didn't swap out the gears for some metric threading I never would have known about this. Next time I tear down to thread metric, I'll true it up. Thanks. 
Ed P


----------



## Tozguy (Mar 30, 2014)

Sounds like its an oil seal flange. If it is, only tighten it enough so that it doesn't leak. As the seal wears you tighten the bolts. You do not want these bolts very tight to start with. The increase in drag you feel when the bolts are tightened is from the increased pressure of the seal on the shaft. Too much drag and you will have premature wear of the seal.


----------

